# Request to categorize grow room section



## strangerdude562 (Jun 16, 2009)

Can it be categorized in sections, for example..

Tent

Cabinet

DIY

Fridge

Attic

Garage

Closet

etc....


I grow in a tent and am constantly looking for tent grows to get new ideas and tips and I'm sure others are too, thanks!


----------

